
Groupon: from dotcom star to just another coupon business - Libertatea
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/dec/02/groupon-dotcom-star-just-another-coupon-business
======
corporalagumbo
_Really it never was a social media company. It's a coupon business, which is
a perfectly respectable business – but not one worth $13bn._

This is so great to read. Lovely to see all of that social media magical
thinking cut down to size.

